# castle combe action day



## lesley2337 (Nov 15, 2009)

was anyone else there this weekend??

good day :thumb:


----------



## Kei (Mar 15, 2011)

I was there for most of the day, and out on track amongst all the saabs at around 13:15. Mine was the rather unique green 900.


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

Was there till around 2.

Was a really good day, the first drift session was a bit dissapointing (although not much can be done about a wheel coming off).

Some nice cars both on and off the track :thumb:


----------

